# το πρώτον



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2008)

Ως παράδειγμα δείτε αυτό το αρχείο.

Η φράση "το πρώτον", όπως χρησιμοποιείται εκεί και γενικότερα, σημαίνει previously, initially ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2008)

Η δική μου, περισσότερο γλωσσική παρά νομική, γνώμη: for the first time.


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2008)

Κι εγώ έτσι θα 'λεγα.


----------



## NatCat (Sep 7, 2008)

Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει. Σύμφωνα με τους δικονομικούς κανόνες, ορισμένοι ισχυρισμοί πρέπει να προβληθούν μέχρι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο στάδιο της διαδικασίας, διαφορετικά είναι απορριπτέοι.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 7, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

Επίσης, NatCat, καλώς ήρθες. Αν και καθυστερημένο, ελπίζω το καλωσόρισμα να μην είναι απορριπτέο. :)


----------



## NatCat (Sep 7, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Lexoplast. Ένα καλωσόρισμα δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι απορριπτέο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η δική μου, περισσότερο γλωσσική παρά νομική, γνώμη: for the first time.


Πάνσωστα (άντε τώρα, Ζάζουλα, να εμφανίζεσαι έπειτα από τόσο καιρό —και με 3770 καινούργια ποστ στο ενδιάμεσο— και να κοινοτοπείς): "το πρώτον" = για πρώτη φορά (Πρωίας κ.α.)


----------

